# Tai Chi



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi people
I practice Tai Chi and wondered if anyone knew of any Tai Chi classes in the Paphos area please?
Thanks:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You could try the UKCA club. The Larnaca branch does Tai Chi so maybe the Paphos one does


----------



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

BabsM said:


> You could try the UKCA club. The Larnaca branch does Tai Chi so maybe the Paphos one does


Thanks Babs
Do you by any chance have an email address for them?


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

what is the UKCA club?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Susan Powell said:


> Thanks Babs
> Do you by any chance have an email address for them?


No I'm sorry, I don't know where the Paphos one is. The Larnaca branch is on the Dhekelia Road close Oroklini Police and Fire Stations.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> what is the UKCA club?


Its the United Kingdom Citizens Association, basically a club and support group for UK Expats. They have a number of branches across the country and run events, support groups, charity events and have a bar with subsidised drinks and food. Each branch is different in character, appealing to slightly different age groups. If you find one branch is not to your liking, try another a some are more welcoming and inclusive than others!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The paphos UKCA is on the main road to Coral Bay near the St. George Hotel.
Just before the traffic lights on the right.


----------

